# Broken TiVo HD with Lifetime, any value?



## pedro0223 (Jul 29, 2011)

My TiVo HD just recently failed and I've decided to give up on TiVo. It goes straight to a grey screen after the "warming up" stage. What I would like to know is does my box still have value because it has a lifetime subscription linked to it? I assume someone could buy my box, have me transfer the subscription, and then either attempt to repair it or get the $149 refurb special that TiVo wants. Any advice?


----------



## tracker_1 (May 11, 2008)

Too few posts to send PM.
PM me with your asking price of you want to sell it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You could get a replacement drive, from weaknees.com, or even from amazon.com, I saw once there was a HD for the TivoHD.

Tivo HD Upgrade Its a 250GB drive and the original is a 160 GB. $54.99


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Where are you located and how much do U want for it?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

pedro0223 said:


> My TiVo HD just recently failed and I've decided to give up on TiVo. It goes straight to a grey screen after the "warming up" stage. What I would like to know is does my box still have value because it has a lifetime subscription linked to it? I assume someone could buy my box, have me transfer the subscription, and then either attempt to repair it or get the $149 refurb special that TiVo wants. Any advice?


If you haven't already, make sure you've got good connections to the drive, both power and data, maybe even try a different data cable.


----------

